# Kugisho MXY7 Ohka



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

Rear center view of Kugisho MXY7 Ohka (Cherry Blossom) (Allied Code Name - Baka) being dropped from a Mitsubishi G4M3, Navy Type 1 Attack Bomber (Allied Code Name - Betty) in flight. Used as anti-invasion weapon, the MXY7 was used for one-way missions. Caption on border: "Betty 24 with Baka - Position #5 - 6 July 1945


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)

Cool stuff.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2017)

Good shots John


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2017)




----------

